#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  你是什麼時候開始注意到自己的'獸性'呢?

## 克萊西恩

唔...每件事總有個開始

我記得我是數碼寶貝出來的時候 被完全吸引住了

後來嚴重到根本不想看人物的片段 只想看數碼寶貝的片段

那時候還不知道這個有代表什麼 只是覺得自己喜歡的東西好像和大部分人不太一樣

漸漸漫畫越看越多 又發現自己只要看見有獸耳類的人物就會特別喜歡

於是大概小四就無意間開始收集圖片 普通和限制級都有 (汗)

曾經還差點被爸媽發現過 還好沒有 (大概...)

不過總是覺得自己的喜好奇怪 週遭好像都沒有人會和我喜歡的一樣

那時候還懷疑自己有沒有什麼心理扭曲之類的

直到去年無意間才發現這個版 感覺鬆了一口氣

要不然我還以為自己是個史上第一怪胎

總之 我廢話完了 那大家是什麼時候發現自己喜歡獸的呢?

----------


## 幻月朧

恩…

忘記是什麼時候開始喜歡獸

不過小獸印象中

應該是從小就很喜歡動物！

至於觸發點

應該是外婆家的狗吧！

因為跟它不知道為什麼

從小就很要好！

不過它已經死了

還哭了很久！

----------


## 戌天沃牙

本犬的觸發點應該是從動物紀錄片中出來的吧@@"
因為很愛看DISCOVERY的頻道~
大概是國中開始接觸的XD

----------


## 閻月

我從三年級就開始了

我也忘了我是為了甚麼而喜歡上動物的

也許是潛意識下就開始喜歡動物了吧!

----------


## VARARA

已經不清楚切確的時間點了@@
從小我跟動物就很合得來XD
很高興的是,大部分時間,貓~狗~都不會把我當成異類@@
(有一些會很主動的接近我,有一些還是有戒心)
不過...隨著成長,我發現動物漸漸疏離我T口T....
雖然現在還是有一些知心的動物朋友♥
但總沒有小時候那份感覺來的棒Q_Q

VARARA

----------


## J.C.

說獸性總感覺怪怪的...
我大概是天生就喜歡動物
小時候兒童用的東西跟書籍教材總是會有很多動物 那時候就很喜歡 還特別喜歡狼跟狐狸
不知爲啥對尖嘴尖耳大尾巴就很有好感...
四五歲時爸媽給我看手塚治虫的森林大帝卡通 一看就愛上這部
然後也開始喜歡獅子 從此變成異常喜愛動物 也喜歡畫動物
但是國高中因為環境影響 覺得一直畫動物好像很幼稚 
喜歡動物似乎只有自己一個 就壓抑下來 都在畫日本動漫題材
上大學之後接觸國外網站 才發現國外有一堆跟自己一樣的同類 這才又開始"解放"
以上就是我簡單的經歷
總而言之就是天性加上作品的影響吧

----------


## W.D.silent

天生愛動物+1
自有自我意識以來就喜歡
但據家母所言出生後不久就跟大狗玩得不亦樂乎=W=

----------


## tsume

我想也是因數碼開始的
我也是後來根本就不想看人
只要有數碼出現,即使一下下我也高興得要死~
尤其是當獸加出現時
那種喜悅真是說不出來的阿XD~

我想也是從那時
我就決定我要成為狼了~

----------


## 那岐

我是從小就被父母說【怎麼動作都像狗狗】

然後後來愛打架、性格越來越衝（現在也是差不多）（炸）

後來漸漸被叫成狼（很抱歉我就是這麼衝動XD）

也跟動物常常互動，記得那時最高記錄1個星期花1千...（餵狗用）

我媽也是常常會說
【狼總是很勇敢才對吧？那你也要一樣勇敢】

ｐｓ我也會跟狗吵架（炸）

----------


## T-Bone

大概是看漫畫開始的,年紀大約是國中
過程先是漫畫在進化到遊戲

看到有關動物的漫畫都會異常開心
如果是獸人的就會異常興奮=v=

會讓我引起異常的動物,又以老虎第一
啟蒙漫畫以虎假面這摔角漫畫為第一

還有一個是小孩與一隻老虎的冒險故事(忘了書名)
接著是有關鬥犬的漫畫(書名我又忘了)

反正就是異常就是了,當時漫畫還是用租的
就會偷偷私下來保存,嘿嘿嘿.........

有一段時期超愛畫龍,整本素描本都是龍~龍龍龍

那時候大型機台的電玩又推出"獸王記"
嗯嗯~大該零用錢都投資在那上面了

遊戲大約分成遊樂器(日式)PC遊戲(美式)
兩邊都會玩,也都同時收集遊戲

第一套針對獸的遊戲應該是"光明與黑暗"
其中的白狼戰士~超級愛~刻意一直培養他...

後續寫不完嚕,開始大概是這樣啦.....
有了網路之後接下來的都是越來越糟糕.....END

----------


## 若葉

咱只是因為來收集狼人資料才打算來這看看的= =

誰知道腐女的本能叫我留下來(被打)

---------

喜歡動物是自然喜愛的呢...

以前就很喜歡狗狗~以前說要養老鼠...家人偷偷把他放生...

家中裡頭有一個是混血狗030//

只是覺得他有狼的血統參雜在內...長的還不錯像~

是有秋田的血統在內啦...前年過世..願他能來生再找個好主人。

感覺我是喜歡狗狗可是又會有點警替就是了...

----------


## 月極停車場

甚麼時候開始的...?

好像是從加入狐狸YAHOO家族開始的吧

當時就直接被獸人給吸引了 後來就拼命的收集大家貼在寫真館跟檔案庫的圖

雖然因為超過1G之後怕我姊會發現(太大會被我姊用搜尋找出來殺) 而全數刪除

現在想起來我真浪費...有很多現在我都找不到的漫畫都被刪除了 囧>

後來等到有兩台電腦之後 少一個姐姐有機會會被發現 (兩個)

之後才開始繼續收集圖片 收集收集就跑到了狼樂園來
連結大王 好友連結連一連就跑到這裡了~

就定居到現在兩年多了呢 囧> 潛水前最大的我一定是前幾名

----------


## 光狼

獸性........
六歲己經有開始了，
那是一直慢慢的傾向喜歡獸....

大約十歲的時候
才察覺到我改名的喜好全部都跟動物有關(呃

獅、虎、狐、狼、豹、龍...想回來，都有十個八個種族....

而獸性的發展在十一至十二歲間的數個月才大幅狼化。

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

我也是差不多因為喜歡小動物而開始的。

但是確切時間跟因素都不太清楚了。

我是龍年出生的，我想會喜歡龍也許是這個因素吧。(相當容易受到情感影響的類型)

除了龍之外，獅、虎、狼、犬等動物我也很喜歡，尤其是狼跟犬。

----------


## 環伐貳閃

我也是從小就喜歡動物
基本上...只要可愛,不管什麼動物都OK啦

不過開始接觸到獸人
大概是約兩年前的時候吧
那時在網路上看到了一個
專擺獸人的日本網站
看到圖片那瞬間,就陷進去了...

雖然以前也有看過數碼之類的動畫
但那時還沒有"獸人"的概念就是了
所以我還算是個新人吧

我特愛狗&狼

----------


## 暗翼

感覺潛意識裡面，本身就是一隻獸

越長越大，這種感覺就越明顯

感覺像龍又像狼，難道是混和體=..=??

----------


## 許狼中將

我也是從數碼寶貝開始的！
至我第一眼看到〝加布獸〞我就愛上他了！
尤其是他身上的毛皮！真是想去抱抱他！
之後這個〝狼的傳人〞就帶我進入狼的世界了！
大概是國一下學期！
從這個時候開始，我的思想開始動物化，行為也差不多！
潛意識也告訴著我〝你並不是人〞！

----------


## 逍月

反正從小看到動物就是覺得很舒服...
從哆啦A夢～惑星之謎狗正太（？）到陰陽的小虎，看到都很喜歡～～
不知不覺發現自己的喜好！
後來才知道還有這一個擁有相同喜好的大家族。

----------


## 幻o煌

我唷！？我也是呀！！
從小就很喜歡動物了！！再加上！！
神奇寶貝ＡＮＤ數碼寶貝的卡通後！！
更加喜歡了！！我也是耶！！
看數碼的時候！！不想看人只想看獸！！
不過我最喜歡第３帶吧！？因為有Ｖ字龍！！
整個就很帥！！超喜歡的！！
因為它是龍！！哈哈：Ｄ

----------


## 暗黑地獄狼

嗯…
本狼王的獸性嗎？
從小學三年級就開始注意到自己的獸性啊...
一開始認為狗比較好，
但當到了小學六年級就認為狼比較好喔~

----------


## 小劍

在下大約是從國中開始的，一開始是先在別的地方看見獸圖，
就迷上了，而也因為這樣，當發先這一個論壇，知道有其他同好時，
真的非常的高興。

----------


## 風邪狼

我也是數碼寶貝~~
我常會覺得我就是動物呢~~
國小的時候(小三吧.....
只要人家不合我意
我就會想....
「不合我意！？看我咬你！」
然後就..........

----------


## Rise

以前還好,沒那麼的喜歡
好像是國中的時候開始,慢慢的.....
我還記得我是看著一部電影好像是 " underworld "
然後就慢慢的開始在網上尋找有關 狼的資料
找著找著又找到其他類式的 " 獸人 " 圖片

不過 獸性 我大概好像是....十三歲的時候吧 (不大清楚了)
剛開始的時候看到那些 " 獸人 " 的圖片都好酷的說
自己愛上了都不知道呢 XD

----------


## 涼

在下也是從數碼寶貝開始的

完全被裡面可愛的獸迷住了(家人還嫌看太多次XD)

之後開始上網收集圖

接著就完全陷進去了  :Laughing:

----------


## Silver．Tain

其實我很小就喜歡獸了阿

有看數碼寶貝 神奇寶貝   那也是一開始啦

再來是...我是在接觸到.遊戲王.才更愛上獸的喔

我會想要做獸化途也是遊戲王的關係啦

另外 我生物科也考的不錯  從小也就愛看國家地理阿

算是滿普通的吧...

----------


## 可拉

我是"昨天早上"再搜尋一些狼人的圖片,想參考一下別人的作品

因為我寫的小說主角就是狼人(之前我也不知道原來我選狼人當主角是因為有這偏好)
結果就找到一整個相簿都是狼人的圖片

看得我越來越興奮

整本都看光了

後來我在他的部落格裡看了一下他的文章

才知道原來我是獸控= ="

剛開始知道覺得有點變態的感覺

不過他說的一點也沒錯

我又稍微找了一下有關獸控的訊息

後來才慢慢覺得好像也沒什麼(就像左右撇子)

----------


## 野

獸性?應該是天性吧(汗
總之從小就很喜歡動物啦~
有毛的尤其XD"
就會很想摸摸會是給他摩來摩去

好像小5開始有獸人雛形的作品出現
不過是奇美拉~
野忘記什麼時候有數碼寶貝的
超喜歡第3代XDD
大家好像都是數碼&神奇所引發的XD"
好棒好棒(?

----------


## 蒼冰無痕

我是天生喜歡動物的那型
該開始對狼特別有興趣
後來漸漸的也開始喜歡上其他種類的動物這樣
剛接觸的時候 還是神奇寶貝出沒多久的時候XD

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

我是小時候有養狗
加上本身很喜歡動物，就漸漸發現了
到了高中遇到一個同學是他把我的獸性引發出來的 = =

----------


## ShadelanJenn

從我的夢開始，有點荒謬但是我一天的心情會被夢所影響。(這點曾在別的論壇講過~"~閒聊)而且有一些夢，對於其內容會有一些很特殊的感受。(曾經想死、一直睡下去一覺不醒、一整週心情不知情的不好等...好像太誇張= =)
而且印象會超極深刻，我還曾經把夢的內容寫下來。
(離題...)

而從某一刻開始開始幻想自己變成動物(不過幻想這件事情 倒是從以前就開始 還有一次 國小的成績單評語寫 "上課不專心 總是沉浸在自己的世界中...[後面算了])
就開始一直想 而那之後 對於像動物或是獸人之類的 就很有興趣 至今如此(明明年紀沒多大- -) 
不過自己是人類 這是無法改變的事實 又因為這裡是現實 對於這樣的現實不會改變 有種失望的感覺 因為自己沒有那種能力 或是身處那樣的世界 所以只能靠幻想來滿足自己 不過另一種實現的方法 我有想過寫小說 以及畫漫畫 不過自身能力還不足 所以目前都還沒實現... 

回到最初的問題


題目的問題 
A : 從國中起吧

----------


## 幻影紅虎

我也小時後就喜歡動物
每一次去動物園很興奮
就好像看到老朋友一樣~
而且上大學時每一次畫小狐貍
但是別人看是我畫狼人
當時畫風很不成熟
現在也是一樣
就索性收手不畫了
現在喜歡大貓這一類動物
俺是小紅老虎
各位大貓們亮出你們的原形吧~
一二三獸化~

----------


## 阿翔

忘記了=.="
不過好像是小學四年級吧。
當時特別喜歡狗，
但是後來不知道怎麼的就愛上狼了…
可能是因為狗的祖先是狼，
所以愛狗的話就先愛狼吧XD

----------


## 雪之龍

我是從14歲開始喜歡獸的...自從那年齡開始..我個性就和以前差了很多... 
像喜歡看血腥暴力或有怪物.詛咒之類的影片... 
但我並不喜歡看鬼片... 
我們家裡大概只有我喜歡這類的影片吧... 
我的個性是我家中最奇怪的... 
家人還常常說...是不是抱錯了...= =

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

我小時後就很喜歡狗但父母不讓我養
在國中的時候接觸就喜歡上
我從小只要看到毛毛的東西就會很想摸= =

----------


## 小火.

恩..小火是從小就很喜歡動物呢!
尤其是白老虎和狼(小火就是白虎喔~
加上看了數碼和神奇寶貝.結果就無法自拔的認為自己是獸呢^ ^

雖然現在知道自己是人類(其實有點厭惡欸ˊˋ
不過還是等待著哪天能回到獸的身體和世界XD

畫的圖是獸人.做夢時自己也是獸.不過醒來時很失落就是了
唉...真希望能像夢一樣維持著獸的身體...

----------


## 帕亞

小獸我從小就喜歡動物了
至於開始對"獸"有興趣也是在接觸數碼寶貝的那段時間
之後是神奇寶貝吧?還有一堆獸卡通.....
最後完全點醒我的卻是"陰陽大戰記"的白虎=///w///=
之後我就找到這來啦!!XD

----------


## 冥月

什麽時候哦
忘記了呢
不過 大概是四年前？
具體時間忘記了
具體是因爲什麽喜歡
好像是無意間得知了狼版
看了看 “好像很好玩哦....”
嘎  留下來了~

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

其實我以前小時候也很喜歡看神奇寶貝跟數碼寶貝XD~
但在那之前 我就發現有許多類似狼的特徵...
小時候都沒發覺~ 是到前幾年回想以前的事情時~ 
才突然察覺的0.0 想想也覺得很神奇XD

至於注意的話...大概是小六升國一那邊~
剛開始是看了一些有關狼的小說~
像是狼圖騰~狼雨~狼兄弟~狼孩~白牙~XD 
之後我就覺得:疑!? 狼其實也好帥XD?
然後又跑去看關於狼的紀錄片~
想不到就越來越喜歡了=ˇ=

話說...我的事情跟樓主大大的一樣...
我一開始把我的喜好跟同學分享...
想不到他們竟然說我興趣好怪異!!!=口=
害我傻眼...差點以為自己頭腦頻率是不是跟別人不同的XD
而遇到樂園時~發現都是興趣相投的朋友~當下讓我好感動說O_Q

----------


## 灰爪

我好像是小學五年級的時候

那時我是被我媽叫我多看書

所以我就去翻我哥的那些書

就發現[狼嚎]這本書

也就讓我喜歡獸了

----------


## 神原明野

會喜歡獸

主要還是被神奇寶貝+數碼寶貝帶壞的吧

神奇寶貝主要可愛風，數碼寶貝除了帥以外－－會說話(這是重點)


畫了一篇數碼寶貝的同人在安親班受到歡迎後

從此以神奇寶貝為主角的同人「神奇寶貝小鎮」誕生XD(等會，啥鬼)



不過讓神奇寶貝開始"站起來"(獸人化)卻是國中開始

那時看了獵人貪婪之島那一段，同時自己又很迷RO，所以

以神奇寶貝為主角的一段漫畫又出生

(我的"明野"的暱稱也是來自那篇漫畫裡，"神原"是後來加上發覺很順，後行之)



總歸~

最開始有動機是在小二那時候
後來是因為環境好了(小六時，班上有女同學喜歡看我畫的漫畫)
所以開始大肆的把POKEMON"變形"

----------


## greenskin

小時候就特別喜歡和動物有關的東西，書藉、畫冊、電影和電視節目，
現在家裡還堆了一大箱當年錄的VHS，幾乎全和動物有關。

那時候要買外國的書、錄影帶之類的不像現在上AMAZON訂訂就送到家，我算蠻幸運的，有幾回和爸媽出國玩，一有機會就鑽到當地的書店採購兒童小說，當然也全部是動物的題材，英文不懂就一個字一個字的查。有件事現在回想起還有點得意：上高中前的暑假在新加坡買的Watership Down(所有角色都是兔子的小說)，竟然靠這種水磨功夫就一個半月K完了  :Cool:  ；後來看Harry Potter，和動物沒關係的就沒這種動力  :Wink:

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

準確的時間點 冰狼沒有辦法詳述
因為這是漸進式的
一點一點慢慢累積上來的

冰狼是喜愛生物的狼
所以對所有生物皆沒有任何偏見
反之
還特別的喜愛呢~

從小喜歡看動物頻道 國家地理頻道之類的
對動物是十分著迷的

但是並沒有顯著喜歡甚麼動物
(就是特別的喜歡 超出其他所有動物)

此外 不知道為什麼 冰狼並不喜歡
神奇寶貝與數碼寶貝這兩種節目

這兩種節目對冰狼的吸引力特差
冰狼喜歡獸的基礎是來自於大自然
就算如此 顯著著迷於狼的開始
就是發現狼板之後
在裡面爬文章
對狼建立起更強大且喜好的印象之後

不得了
冰狼的狼性就這樣被激發了~!
之後關於狼的各種事情
冰狼都有興趣且很想知道

----------


## ｐａ-ｃｈｉ

小狼我是從小時候
所有動作都像狗
((家人有常這樣說))
每次養了狗
都會把它當成同類班玩耍XD

到了長大
第一次養了狗狗
家人悶都說我跟我的狗狗長得很像  :狐狸爽到:  
還會跟別的狗玩打架‵互咬!! <<炸>>

----------


## 嵐霖

從國1開始吧...
當時看到獸就有莫名的激動感..
但是那時還沒打算畫下來...
就只是單純的多看= =
直到現在...發現狼版...
我才下決心要畫~~
但不知道什麼時候才會漂亮XD

----------


## 毅。信

淺意識中對動物的癖好。（點頭

小時候對有獸耳的卡通角色就很迷了（？
然後上國中後對動物的喜好程度整個表露無遺。（六隻腳的除外，看到就打
然後是在無意間逛到狼版之後完全狼化的。
（狼叫

----------


## 東尼爾

話說……

在一次偶爾的機會接觸了kenomo code這遊戲。(這是一隻18+的遊戲)

在那時我對獸人還沒什麼感覺……

但是在yahoo search kenomo code的時候……

發現了和魯夫的blog……

看了一會……我就愛上了和魯夫畫的獸人圖=口=

(為啥……我好像在示愛似的= =" 我絕對不是喜歡男的啊-口-)

----------


## 玄日‧狩狼

國小時段

明確時間不知

就是覺得我對動物有種不可抗力

反正，就是喜歡，有部分原因是，我常常沉默想事(這時誰煩我，就大發雷霆

就被別人狼的整天叫

----------


## 夜狼o星

大約國中二年級的時候
我看見狗被虐而死
於是我去查了很多相類似的報導

最後我看見某國家(忘了是哪國)
大量的屠殺狼群
在那時我對狼產生了好奇心
心想  為甚麼人要殺狼  難道它們做錯了什麼嗎
於是我又上網去查了更多的資料

一段時間後
有一位喜歡狼的朋友在上電腦課時
我發現他在上一個叫狼之樂園的網站
我就問了他一些問題
發現他和我一樣對狼有興趣
於是他推薦我來這網站
於是回家後我來到了樂園晃了一下之後
覺得還不錯
有很多跟我一樣對狼有興趣的朋友

於是我有時間固定來樂園看看文章,回復一下主題

所以對於喜歡狼這點
我應該要感謝我同學

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    還有那隻可憐的狗狗

----------


## 羽翔

我好像是從小四開始的吧

一開始受某動漫的影響開始喜歡龍(忘記什麼名子..)

然後又受某動漫的影響開始喜歡白虎(這個動漫前面有獸提到)

然後接著就開始喜歡狼獸人(覺得很帥XD)

接著就變成喜歡狼和狼獸人了(還是覺得很帥XD)

我會找到狼板是因為某天在查有關狼的資料時找到的....

一開始是先喜歡犬科動物~

不過剛剛發現幾乎大家的起點幾乎都是從犬科動物開始的耶 

還有樓上的獸大說的除狼行動可能就是北洛基山的除狼行動

----------


## mcow

我也是。。。國中階段，發現。。自己的獸性吧。。
原因？忘了叫什麽名字的課文吧。。
然後開始對狼有興趣。。然後。。。XXOO。。。

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

從以前就很喜歡狗
ㄧ直跟狗很有緣
看到狗就想跟牠玩在一起

當我發現自己的獸性
是在高中的時候
被路卡利歐萌到
從此就決定當一個獸人^^

----------


## 幻影殺手

差不多在高一的時候

由於我在學校被同學排擠了一陣子，所以我常再圖書館打發時間，尤其是看漫畫。

我在學校圖書館翻到了幾本漫畫

其中一本內容好像是有關狐少年擔任特務的劇情冒險

接下來我翻到了幾本挑戰者月刊，不過內容是機甲盤古前的作品，
內容是飛行俱樂部第一集的部分

就在我轉學之後的暑假，我也看了幾片有關獸的DVD，像是翡翠森林、哥吉拉啊

至於我發現獸人這個名詞
是在上網找尋挑戰者月刊的時候，無意間進入了無限之館後，就看見了不少獸人漫畫。
結果就連結到不少的國外獸站
因為基於好奇心，結果每間國外獸站都逛了一遍

最後我對獸人的好感也慢慢地增加了
原本是基於好奇，直到上癮後我的生活離不開牠們了

原本只是為了找館主的飛行俱樂部第二集，結果卻遇上不少獸人
雖然已經看完結局，但我的已經成了獸迷了

沒想到原本是要把自己的心交給惡魔，
結果我的心早已被獸人掏的一乾二淨(羞澀....

----------


## 藍焰

幼稚園就超愛在地上爬來爬去裝狗
到了國小更是變本加厲，連主人都出現了.........
但國中就收斂了(沒地方可以給我爬了.....

雖然曾經有一段時間常被狗追著跑，但我依舊不怕他們
還更愛呢！

簡而言之就是從小時後就開始了

----------


## wolf

記得還是小三的時候，
看了《野性的呼喚》後，
便開始對與獸有關的小說著迷。
後來在搜集桌布時，
無意中發現狼之樂園，
便開始「獸性大發」。

----------


## 寒燒

小弟也是從小喜歡動物的，國小看過迪士尼動畫片《101大麥町》之後對狗特別喜愛；對於獸人的啟發與喜好則並非迪士尼那些卡通人物，而是日本的小叮噹動畫片劇場版《大雄的貓狗時空傳》《大雄與動物惑星》《大雄的魔境大冒險》......看到影片裡人類和獸人同在一處的互動，除了打破以往自己對於動物造型的卡通人物和自我投射的現實隔閡，自己內心產生的一種感動彷彿是對小弟未來加入獸圈（Fur Fans）的一種預告。  :wuf_e_closedgrin:

----------


## 月下蒼

我大概是從國小就開始了吧
不過忘了是幾年級的時候

學校外面ㄧ堆野狗都是我兄弟呢= =
因為從小就不太喜歡接近人類
所以常常一個人跟動物玩的很開心吶

或許是因為人比較〝難溝通〞吧

----------


## 狂風狼

本狼大概是從看過數碼寶貝後，就喜歡上了獸類的一切

自從發現這樂園後，就開始獸性大發啦！

這樂園就像是家一樣溫暖！

----------


## 路過的狗

天生愛動物

發現獸性是在小時候

跟一隻狗的感情很好

很喜歡跟他在一起

把他當成兄弟一樣XD

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

恩....                                                                                                                                                                                                              
我的話大約是再小四小五這段時間                                                                                 

雖然再這之前就和貓狗玩在一起了                                                                       

之後又看到了有很多獸的卡通電影之類的                                                                       

在加上發生了某些不好的事                                                                       

最後就變成這樣了...                                                                       
                                                                                                            (感覺上有說跟沒說一樣...)

----------


## 影帝裂犽

對我來說，獸人是你心中的分身，還是你中的怪物？
 我想了許久,如果真要說的話
,它是我心中邪惡,憤怒,悲傷,殺戮,及哀痛的綜合體
,我不常遇見它,
但它真的要來我也擋不住,
從小到大,
我生氣時都會哭泣,
但我不是悲傷或懼怕,
而是想殺人
,想起對血的渴望




在寧靜的夜晚中,若你聽到狼嚎,別懷疑, 
他們絕非想吃你,而是想起你 

自己畫的

----------


## els320

由於小弟對不太重要的事情很健忘呢
所以什麼時候已經忘了~HAHAHA (喂

感覺就像...
回過頭來的時候就發現很喜歡了...這樣? (?)

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

哇~~~                                                                          

大家都好早阿                                                                          

我是到了國一時                                                                          

因為愛幻想再加上當時某些情情況                                                                          

導致我喜歡上了獸                                                                          

看到了各位都這麼早害我好自卑((有甚麼好自卑的嗎...

----------


## s18815660

一知道有這樣子的圖

看了才知道我喜歡呢~

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

算是天生的吧.

在小時候不知道哪一次看到數碼寶貝，就一直念念不忘著

不過喜歡獸倒是在國中才發現 (手機也收藏了很多圖耶
不過在發現狼版之前..
都認為自己是異類....  :jcdragon-lines:

----------


## 小串‧約千奈亞

> 算是天生的吧.
> 
> 在小時候不知道哪一次看到數碼寶貝，就一直念念不忘著
> 
> 不過喜歡獸倒是在國中才發現 (手機也收藏了很多圖耶
> 不過在發現狼版之前..
> 都認為自己是異類....


哈哈xD
猜到也有獸跟我一樣 也會在手機裡收藏獸圖耶
從我第一部手機開始 每次差不多有一半的記憶空間也是給獸圖放滿的
直到現在手機中有2GB的空間都是獸圖x]

回題:
小串是屬於天生愛獸的一類吧
從小就很喜歡動物，但又覺得人類的身體外觀很美
不自覺的就去愛上獸人了
還沒有去上學前已經有這想法

----------


## 魂也狼

獸性阿

從小就很喜歡動物

然後到了某個時候開始幻想  :jcdragon-idle:  

也常常做一些奇怪的夢 [jcdragon-tail-faster] 

不久就發現這個地方了@@  :狐狸哈欠: 





> 禁止使用注音文，代為修正
> 次回警告，若再犯則以刪文論
> 
> 站務  幻貓
> 2011/04/05

----------


## 天雲之楓

我是以前沒感覺 

只有喜歡 狗阿~ 因為可愛XD

毛茸茸的可以一直摸

國中也沒有甚麼特別感覺

高中 時候才發現自己 好像偏好 愛看一些關於有獸的動畫

例如結界師理面有的狗魂 奇蹟少女的一些獸人 
或是狼與羊翡翠森林 或是狼與辛香料 ..等之類的動畫

當時就只想要看獸這些 其他動畫都沒再看的XD.

到了大學 某次 的某個朋友在逛狼樂  偷偷詢問 也好奇看一下..
他也有介紹這裡有什麼 雖然當下沒甚麼反應

之後回家基於好奇心 逛這論壇之後 獸性就大發了XDD
連翻了上百頁的狼樂園原創圖片 
之後還更瘋狂的去 pixia找某些獸圖 或是天空 或是居久屋 
獸魂  國外 或日本等其他獸站.. 看了之後發現我會被那些萌死(?

在發現自己喜歡獸之前  都是在畫人類或是風景圖這樣(?

發現自己喜歡獸之後 開始畫獸圖 跟各種動物這樣 (人都不畫了XD

喜歡獸之後 有時候會幻想自己是獸人 有萌萌的大耳朵 跟尾巴ˊAˋ  

不過被不少人叫說  不要畫獸  畫人拉 然後被說我怪怪的這樣XD(?

----------


## 大漠之狼

這個嘛...

小時候就很喜歡動物，

大概在進入國中後，就有在畫獸人了。
((小時後，在搭車時，常會有種幻想...忍不住會一直想。
車外跟著一隻像狐狸?的獸人，大肆破壞著街道。

直到這陣子才發現狼樂。

因此決定好好追隨狼王白牙，在狼樂紮根。  :em_jackalgrin:

----------


## 黑月

嘿 我是在小六就迷上了 好像是因為愛看小說裡敘述狼人的樣子個性  有野獸的性格 也有殘留人類的性格 總之那種感覺很不錯 然後我開始去找有關狼人的故事和圖片 找著找看到一堆超帥的獸 就迷上了~~ 到現在找到了一千多張獸圖有正常的有18+的 還有遊戲呢  不過是18+的  還有我最愛的是狼 虎 熊 獅   這4種超帥  :Exclamation:

----------


## 默玄

其實.....我獸性覺醒的契機是....."犬夜叉"這部動漫( *艸)
當時就覺得那對耳朵好"可愛"，而且是"異常"的可愛!!!!  :叫好:  
還有早在我幼稚園那時候看了一些恐龍和動物相關書籍後就整天都在幻想什麼恐龍和什麼動物的基因結合是什麼樣子  :看到令人害羞的事:  
當時最喜歡的是"異手龍+貓+狐狸"這個組合  :叫好:  
但是從沒想過要"畫出來"  :尷尬:  
目前獸癡症狀：有時走路的時候會踮著腳走  :看到令人害羞的事:  ((跑步時也會
但是我有自知之明自己帶獸耳髮箍款式不怎麼"上相"||||
所以想從帽子或面具著手!!OwO/

----------


## 咖魯(kaloo)

我不是獸
但我不可否認我是因魔戒
才創造這個人物的
在學校時我總會自言自語
同學都叫我神經病
後來我甚至放棄雙腳行走
除了在重要場合或室外才用雙腳

----------


## 大神狼兒

發現自己有獸性時是10歲...

覺醒認知到自己是狼的時候是18歲...

原因包含很多...

其中主要就是我那不堪回首的過去啊～(默哀...)

所以造就我這副樣子？

嗚～～～

----------

